# Quote me a price...



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a 6'6" rod that needs guides. I've bought six single foot guides and one double footed stripper guide plus the tip. I've also bought the thread that I want to do it with. I've wrapped rods before and might go for it again, but time constraints and the nuances of epoxy have me thinking about having one of the pros do it. It's gonna be a simple one color wrap around each guide and the tip, nothing fancy, and no thread anywhere else. Anyone up for it? Let me know via PM if this will be worth any of yalls time and how much I'm looking at. Thanks!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Call Bob @ 934-9479. He's done some stuff from scratch for me and flex-coated a couple of rods I've wrapped. Super job and price, and quick turn around most of the time.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

if you still lookin to have it done. send me a pm


----------

